# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новые коммерческие ноутбуки серий ThinkPad X1 Carbon и X1 Yoga на CES 2019

## Labs

*Минск, 8 января 2019 г.* – Компания Lenovo на CES 2019 представила новые ноутбуки премиальных серий ThinkPad X1 Carbon и X1 Yoga, а также сдвоенный безрамочный дисплей ThinkVision P44w с диагональю 43,3 дюйма.
Представленные ноутбуки получили процессоры Intel® Core™ 8-го поколения, новые дисплеи, акустические системы с технологией объёмного звучания Dolby Atmos, опциональные беспроводные модемы Cat16 LTE-A* и усовершенствованные антенны для подключения к WLAN и WWAN сетям.
*Дизайн для любых задач*
Ноутбуки 7-го поколения серии ThinkPad X1 Carbon стали ещё тоньше и легче предшественников. Топовая модель, оснащённая 4K дисплеем с технологией расширения динамического диапазона Dolby Vision™, получила опциональную верхнюю крышку с покрытием из неокрашенного углеродного волокна. Видимое карбоновое плетение подчёркивает использование этого уникального материала в конструкции корпуса самого лёгкого в мире 14-дюймового ноутбука1. Такое решение стало результатом многочисленных пожеланий пользователей, собранных Lenovo в ходе глобальных опросов. Совершенно новый дизайн корпуса ноутбука X1 Yoga с применением алюминиевого сплава – реализация еще одного актуального запроса. Устройства 2019 модельного года выполнены в изготовленных с высокой точностью алюминиевых корпусах цвета «серый металлик».
Перед инженерами Lenovo стояла непростая задача – сделать достаточно тонкий и лёгкий алюминиевый корпус, отвечающий всем требованиям по прочности и долговечности, предъявляемым к ноутбукам серии ThinkPad, и способный выдержать все тесты, которые традиционно проходят эти устройства.
«Чтобы создать новый ThinkPad X1 Yoga 2019, нам пришлось вернуться на стадию проектирования и разработать с нуля конструкцию корпуса, – рассказал исполнительный директор подразделения разработки ThinkPad Акира Фукусима. – Было непросто добиться того уровня прочности, надёжности, качества и удобства, которого ожидают наши пользователи от ноутбуков семейства ThinkPad, но мы преуспели и с гордостью представляем первый ThinkPad X1 Yoga в алюминиевом корпусе».
*Лучшие в своём классе аудио и видео технологии от* *Dolby*
Сотрудничество с компанией Dolby позволило добиться высочайшего качества воспроизведения аудио- и видеоконтента. Помимо технологии Dolby Vision™, которая повышает визуальный комфорт при просмотре видео за счёт расширения динамического диапазона дисплея, обеспечивая ультрареалистичное и живое изображение, новые модели X1 Carbon и X1 Yoga получили технологию объёмного звучания Dolby Atmos™. Она создаёт захватывающую звуковую картину при прослушивании через встроенную акустическую систему с четырьмя индивидуально разработанными и настроенными динамиками или через любые наушники. Формируемый ею звук окружает пользователя, создавая ощущение движения и погружая в самый центр сюжета фильма или игры.
Вместе технологии Dolby Vision™ и Dolby Atmos™ превращают ноутбук ThinkPad X1 в настоящий мультимедийный центр.
*Безопасность прежде всего*
В прошедшем году злоумышленниками было украдено более 1,4 миллиарда паролей, большая часть из которых впоследствии была выставлена на продажу в DarkNet. К 2021 году общий ущерб от преступлений, связанных с кражей информации, достигнет 6 триллионов долларов, что эквивалентно ВВП Японии или Англии и Франции вместе взятых. Среди жертв кибернетических преступлений появляются даже компании из списка Fortune 500, которые из-за этого теряют репутацию и рыночные позиции. Именно поэтому безопасность и защита информации на различных уровнях становятся решающими факторами при выборе корпоративных ПК и ноутбуков.
Оснащение всех ноутбуков ThinkPad представленными недавно решениями [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], разработанными Lenovo специально для защиты [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]-соединений, позволило обезопасить  пользователей и решить большую часть проблем информационной безопасности.
Для дополнительной защиты во время работы в людных местах, новые модели ThinkPad X1 опционально оснащаются FHD дисплеем с яркостью 400 нит и технологией [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], которая предохраняет экран от любопытных глаз. Уникальное ПО ThinkPad Privacy Alert информирует пользователя, если посторонний заглядывает в экран, и немедленно включает режим Privacy Guard. Физическая заслонка камеры [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] присутствует теперь на моделях с ИК и HD веб-камерами. Повышена надёжность и скорость срабатывания сканера отпечатков пальцев, работающего по технологии Match-on-Chip и поддерживающего Microsoft SecureBio.
*X**1* *Carbon**:*
Первый ноутбук серии ThinkPad X1 был представлен 17 мая 2011 г. Он был оснащён дисплеем с диагональю 13,3 дюйма и имел толщину 17 мм при весе 1,6 кг, установив новый стандарт для ультрапортативных ноутбуков, который улучшался с каждым новым поколением устройств. Всего через год, к 20-летию бренда ThinkPad, был выпущен первый ThinkPad X1 Carbon в ультралёгком корпусе из углеродного волокна.
Новое, 7-е поколение ThinkPad X1 Carbon получило целый ряд усовершенствований, повышающих комфорт и продуктивность работы, среди которых:Толщина ноутбуков уменьшилась до 14,95 мм, а вес новых моделей начинается от 1,11 кг при диагонали дисплея 14 дюймов.Акустическая система, состоящая из двух расположенных сверху высокочастотных динамиков и двух нижних низкочастотных динамиков с технологией Dolby Atmos™ обеспечивает захватывающее реалистичное звучание, достойное премиальных устройств.Четыре микрофона с широкой зоной чувствительности позволяют устраивать коллективные телеконференции и пользоваться голосовыми помощниками, такими как Cortana и Alexa, в людных помещениях – система будет распознавать голос владельца и выполнять только его команды2.Мощная батарея, обеспечивающая до 15 часов автономной работы и беспроводной LTE-A модем расширяют возможности для работы вне офиса и дома. Совместимость со стандартом CAT 16 LTE позволяет скачивать информацию с гигабитными скоростями в сетях 4G.На выбор пользователя предлагаются различные дисплеи, включая изумительный 4K дисплей с яркостью до 500 нит, 10-битным представлением цвета и технологией Dolby Vision™, а также новый FHD дисплей с яркостью 400 нит.* X1 Yoga:*
Первое поколение ThinkPad X1 Yoga было представлено на выставке CES 2016. Три года спустя новый X1 Yoga имеет как никогда много общего со своим собратом X1 Carbon. 4-е поколение многофункциональных ноутбуков стало ещё тоньше, легче и компактнее благодаря тонким рамкам экрана и алюминиевому корпусу.
Премиальная клавиатура, широкий выбор дисплеев, акустическая система с технологией Dolby Atmos™, микрофоны с широкой зоной чувствительности, мощная батарея и беспроводной модем LTE-A делают их идеальными инструментами для работы и развлечений в любых обстоятельствах. Среди основных отличий нового поколения ThinkPad X1 Yoga:При весе всего 1,3 кг, толщина ноутбука уменьшилась на 11% по сравнению с предыдущим поколением – до 15,2 мм.Более узкие рамки экрана позволили уменьшить габариты на 17%.Ноутбуки выполнены в изготовленных с высокой точностью алюминиевых корпусах цвета «серый металлик».Новые X1 Yoga поддерживают все док-станции Lenovo, включая ThinkPad Mechanical Dock.Встроенное цифровое перо ThinkPad Pen Pro предлагает новые возможности для ввода информации.*Экосистема аксессуаров:*
*Монитор* *ThinkVision* *P**44**w*
Если в своей работе вы используете несколько экранов одновременно, вам знакомы неудобства, связанные с рамками, и проблемы, возникающие при подключении и управлении дисплеями. Новый монитор ThinkVision P44w позволяет избежать всего этого. Сверхширокоформатное соотношение сторон 32:10 при диагонали экрана 43,4 дюйма и разрешении 3840×1200 пикселей соответствуют двум традиционным 24-дюймовым дисплеям с соотношением сторон 16:10. Сдвоенный порт USB-C позволяет подключать одновременно два источника видео- и аудиосигналов и даёт возможность заряжать мобильные устройства с мощностью до 90 Вт.
Среди других особенностей новой модели:Управление режимами «картинка к картинке» одной кнопкой позволяет быстро переключаться между задачами.ПО для управления рабочими столами позволяет гибко настраивать конфигурации и создавать области отображения.Два порта USB1 Type-C и развитые возможности для подключения (2× HDMI 2.0 и 1× DP 1.4) для тех, кому необходима дополнительная гибкость.Технология DisplayHDR™ 400 с пиковой яркостью 450 нит, сертифицированная VESA, обеспечивает яркую и реалистичную картинку с высокой контрастностью и точным воспроизведением цветов.Среди остальных аксессуаров, представленных Lenovo на CES 2019, стоит отметить:Док-станцию второго поколения *ThinkPad* *Thunderbolt** 3*, упрощающую наведение порядка на рабочем столе дома или в офисе. Даёт возможность подключения двух UHD дисплеев, имеет множество портов с высокой пропускной способностью, а также позволяет заряжать некоторые модели ноутбуков ThinkPad с мощностью до 65W. Имеет разъём Ethernet и поддерживает Wake-on-LAN и PXE Boot, что позволяет ИТ администраторам производить дистанционное обновление ПО и полное восстановление системы.Наушники Lenovo *Pro* *Stereo* *USB* *Headset* с микрофоном, оснащённым системой шумоподавления, сертифицированные Skype for Business и Microsoft Teams, превращают любое место в персональную комнату для телеконференций.Пользователей, работающих в домашней обстановке или имеющих доступ к небольшим переговорным комнатам, заинтересует колонка для веб-камеры *Lenovo* *VOIP** 360* *Camera* *speaker*. Несмотря на компактность, она оснащена системой подавления эха и фонового шума, поддерживает панорамные камеры 360° с 4 различными вариантами, включая раздельные многопользовательские телеконференции с настройкой одним нажатием кнопки. Совместима со Skype, Jabber, Cisco Webex, Google Hangouts и Tencent QQ. Ведётся работа с Amazon по сертификации для Alexa и Chime.Организовать телеконференцию во время путешествия поможет колонка *Lenovo** 700* *Ultraportable* *Bluetooth* *Speaker**.* Самая тонкая в мире Bluetooth колонка имеет толщину всего 11 мм и при этом оснащена 4 динамиками. Заряжается за 2 часа и способна работать до 8 часов в автономном режиме. Простое сенсорное управление воспроизведением и голосовыми звонками, имеются защищённые от брызг порты USB-C и IPXНаконец, два аксессуара, ориентированные на пользователей, часто отправляющихся в деловые поездки. Разветвитель *Lenovo* *Powered* *USB**-**C* *Hub* необходим обладателям ноутбуков, оснащённых единственным портом USB-C. Он обеспечивает подключение и питание сразу нескольких внешних устройств. Встроенная система хранения проводов позволяет избежать путаницы во время транспортировки. Ещё одна новинка — удобный рюкзак для ноутбуков и аксессуаров *Lenovo* *Commuter* *Backpack**.* При весе менее 900 г, имеет объём 25 литров, что более чем достаточно для перевозки ноутбука с диагональю до 15,6 дюйма, зарядного устройства и аксессуаров. Имеет износостойкое водоотталкивающее покрытие, секретные карманы для ценных вещей и умную панель, которая заряжается на свету и светится в темноте.

----------

